# Life of SRAM Red Chain Rings?



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

What is the average life (in miles) of SRAM RED chainrings? I ride about 80% of the time in the big ring and just curious how often it should be replaced.

If the big ring needs replace, does the cassette and chain also need replaced?


----------

